# Snowmaster 724 with heavy snow



## ross77 (Nov 12, 2018)

I’ve been using a Power Curve 1800 for 11 years in Minneapolis and I’m throwing in the towel. The end of drive plow pile is too much for the Power Curve. How does the Snowmaster handle it? I’m wavering between the Snowmaster and the PowerMax 824. I like the simplicity, speed and cost of the Snowmaster but if it’s not great with the heavier stuff then I’m out. Either one I’m sure will be worlds better than the electric.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if I were buying new I would get one of the new 824's toro is selling though the guys on the board with 724 and 824 snowmasters like them a lot


----------



## mariusbrown (Nov 9, 2018)

I’m considering same. Also in Minneapolis. Just worried about it being able to handle the blizzard that we got last spring.


----------



## ross77 (Nov 12, 2018)

My only issue with the 824 is lack of power/auto steering. 826OEX has it but I can’t bring myself to spend $1K on a snow blower. A local dealer is offering the 2018 826 OXE for $929 though.


----------



## driverseven (Nov 18, 2018)

I am happy with my 724 QXE - it has handled some heavy snow storms but it's not an 'industrial strength' machine. A few days ago, we had a very very heavy snow with a lot of rain mixed in. It was able to clear the driveway with no problem, throwing out a lot of slush. But at the edge of the driveway, where the snow plows had left very hard packed snow mixed with a lot of rain, it could not handle the job. It would stall out. I had to get out a shovel.

My driveway is two cars wide and sixty feet deep and there is a retaining wall - it throws the snow plenty far enough. I have had it for 2 full seasons and most of of the time, it has handled up to 8 inches fine even when ice and extra slush have mixed in -- including the hard pack left by the town plows. This recent snow was the first time I had to get out the shovel and it was an unusual snow - it snowed for a few hours, then rained and then snowed again. 

And I also had a Toro PowerCurve 180 for more than 10 years. It could never handle any of the hard snow pack left by the snow plows at the end of the driveway. I resisted getting a gas-power machine for years because I didn't want the hassle of dealing with maintenance but so far, I have had no complaints. The 724 always starts right up and on a couple of occasions when I flooded the engine (definitely user error), I just plugged it into AC and it started right up.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

driverseven said:


> I am happy with my 724 QXE


:welcome: to SBF driverseven

I'd have to disagree since you can't get the spark plug out :devil:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Dont throw the towel in yet Ross; have you replaced the serpentine drive belt in the recent past?

Check the serpentine belt and try some fluid film first and then decide.

I have two pups in the barn (I wish I had had the older ones repaired and I would have four of them barking in the barn) now I have an older S2000 and A CCR3000 and I use fluid film every time I go out and spray more on it as I work. 

This last load of crap was heavy coming down and there is no getting away from it as its better to go out more often if you can as it will walk faster with a thinner layer of the heavy crap and the fluid film really helps a lot.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Electrics have there place, EOD is not one of them. I'm still a fan of having a 2 stage to back up whatever type of single stage a person might have.


----------

